# Kentucky State Comp



## DaleP (May 13, 2006)

I am jumping in about as unprepared as possible. June 2nd- 3rd. My plans are simple, have fun, drink beer "im good at that", learn, and not come in dead last in everything. If you have any tips, bring it on.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2006)

Is it KCBS?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 13, 2006)

Where's the comp at?  It is Nuttin but Mutton?


----------



## DaleP (May 13, 2006)

It is KCBS and no mutton allowed. Mutton is a regional thing on the other side of the mountains. Not from my side. We wear shoes over here too. :razz:
Oh I forgot, the comp is in Crestwood, which is about 15-20 miles away from downtown Louisville. I live about 5 minutes from where the comp takes place. We will be consuming plenty of cold beverages. We are good at that. We dont have a name yet but the application will be made out today. Going to go on a spending rampage buying things like pop up tent, and many more tools. This will be an exciting few weeks as we prepare.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2006)

Dale you are gonna love it.  Most important, don't turn in any experiments.  Know exactly what you're gonna turn in, and
set up a time schedule to make sure you have eveything ready
for turn in times.  

 You've probably cooked everything before, but now, do a practice
cook of everything at once!  Get the team together,  go over the plans wit the timing, and practice it!  Great drinking opportunity, and you'll learn a lot.

  While beginners don't ususually win, you'd be surprised how well
those that read boards like these do compared to others.

  Lots of competitors here, start asking questions.


----------



## DaleP (May 14, 2006)

Hey Captain. I know that we will have fun and im looking forward to it. Problem is many of my buds want to help but I am the "so called" cook and they are not. They mean well, but this is my hobby. They just get fat from the Q I make, which is perfectly fine. I think you know what I am trying to say.. 

Some Questions for you guys:

How much help can you have, and do you need to have their names written in stone "because of the booze rule".

I see in the rules that you must turn in at least 6 portions, but have seen some boxes with more. What do you do?

Heres a dumb one. I have that southern hospitality thing bred in me and was wondering if teams cook food to share with other teams friday night, like ABTs or whatever? Thats what I want & plan to do.

I understand unless im very wrong that comp food tends to be on the sweet side. Is this so?

Chicken. I know that most use thighs, but what about the breast. Have any of you turned in the breast, boneless or bone in? Im leaning towards thighs, but my brother, who is going in half on this comp, wants to consider useing breast meat. I thought about cooking both, and turn in what we feel is best then. Believe me, nothing goes to waste around here.

I will probably have many more questions the next few weeks and I promise to have pics to share even if I come in last. This is going to be a trip. :thx:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 14, 2006)

Dale do you have a copy of KCBS rules?  I printed one out for somewhere on the net, I can probably find that spot for you if you
don't have em.

  The contests I go to here in SC allow 4 officials team members, but
there's no regulated limit to the number of "hangers on".   It may be different in each individual event due to size limitations, etc.

  Thighs and sweet taste are taking most of the high awards.  I'd
follow the crowd for now.

   For your pulled pork turn in, I'd definately have more than 6
individual pieces.  The rules do say "at least".  6 pieces of pulled
pork might look a little scrawny in the box all alone.


----------



## DaleP (May 14, 2006)

Captain you are on it today! Thanks for the quick response. I did get a copy of the rules with my application and it seems that I can have as many members as I want. But with me being a local boy, im a bit worried about beer being passed around to the general public. I dont want to be DQed over something like that. Southern hospitality can get you in trouble if youre not careful. :razz:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 14, 2006)

I think Friday night you're mainly dealing with the other contestants, 
so everything should be ok.   You start passing out abts and beers, you're going to be very popular very quick.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 14, 2006)

Dale, there are a lot of contests that say "No booze" rule but the main thing is to keep it in the cooking area and not obvious.  We usually use beer hugs or glasses to keep it down.  I would not recomend just offering up a beer  to just anyone.  You will know who the other competitors are and they you...  

We do cook for the team and anyone else willing to sample our "anything butt" that we prepare.   =P~ 

No you do not need to list the names in your team.  And you can have a bunch of help.  Just keep everyone under control because you are responsable for them.  

If you need a contest check sheet let me know.  It always helps for those last minute things you may forget. :!:


----------



## DaleP (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Bill. I may indeed want to look at that check list sheet.


----------



## DaleP (May 16, 2006)

Another question for the pros.
I am entering {Brisket, Ribs, Butt, Chicken, Anything But, & Peoples Choice}  but im not so sure about the dessert catagory as of yet. 

Heres my Q- How much do you turn in when entering "Anything But"? Dessert is a seperate contest from Anything But and Im not sure about portions in that catagory either. 
I have a lot of learning to do, which is totally obvious.


----------



## Bobberqer (May 17, 2006)

Here ya go, Dale. Good Luck to ya

Contest Check List
Non-Food Products and Food Products
Cash
ATM Card
Aluminum foil
Meat thermometers
 Beer
 Aluminum pans
Paper plates
 Briskets
 Aprons
Paper towels
 Chicken
 Bleach
 Pillows.Sleeping bags
 Ice
 Broom
 Plastic chairs
 Lettuce
 Citronella candles
Plastic cups
 Parsley
 Cooker
 Plastic wrap
Soda
Coolers
 Pot holders
 Pork butts
 Cutting board
 Silverware
 Ribs
 Dish rags
 Sleeping bags
 Rub
 Dish soap
 Spare cooker parts
 Sauceq Duct Tape
 Spatulas
 Snacks
 Electric knife
 Spray bottle
 Extension cords
 Table covers
 Fire starter
 Tables
 First Aid Kit
 Tongs
 Flashlights (& batteries)
 Tool Box
 Fuel (charcoal, wood, pellets)
 Trash bags
 Gasoline, fill up car
 Tubs for dish washing
 Generator
Outdoorlights
 Water containers
 Gloves, latex or rubber
 Wet wipes
 Hand soap
 Ziploc bags (gallon size)
 Knife sharpeners
 Knives
 Lawn chairs
 Matches
Water


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 17, 2006)

You forgot a fire extinguisher, All KCBS comps require one at your site.


----------



## DaleP (May 18, 2006)

Wow. What a list. Might need a bigger truck. :razz:


----------



## DaleP (May 19, 2006)

Well we are entered under the team name: 
"Perry Brothers & Sons Bar BQ" 
Look for us way down on the list!


----------



## DaleP (May 25, 2006)

I got a call today from the Louisville Courier-Journal and they interviewed me about the comp I entered. They said they are going to try and get pics of us practicing this weekend too. My wife is cracking up about this whole deal. She thinks im nuts anyhow. I just thought I would share this info, so when I come in last, remember, I am part of your Q family!  Be easy on me.:razz:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 25, 2006)

Cool!  Free press is excellent.


----------



## Finney (May 25, 2006)

Good deal Dale.  Sounds great.  Even if you don't win it, you'll have a blast and learn something that will help you out later.

Give em Hell.


----------



## DaleP (Jun 1, 2006)

We did make the paper and I would put it on here but have to admit that im puter ignorant. It is in the Louisville Courier Journal in the neighborhood section 5/31/06 with a pic too. If anyone has time & feels like checking, put up a link if you want. I thank you in advance.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 1, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> We did make the paper and I would put it on here but have to admit that im puter ignorant. It is in the Louisville Courier Journal in the neighborhood section 5/31/06 with a pic too. If anyone has time & feels like checking, put up a link if you want. I thank you in advance.



Here you go Dale! Nice story!   =D> 

http://www.courier-journal.com/apps/pbc ... 8/ARCHIVES


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 1, 2006)

um, Dale, can I borrow some money?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 1, 2006)

Will someone please post the text.  I'm getting an error when I try to open the link.  Thanks.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 1, 2006)

Wednesday, May 31, 2006

Festival will offer some thrilling grilling 
Lions Club holds Crestwood event 
By Andrea Uhde
auhde@courier-journal.com
The Courier-Journal



First came the Big Green Egg. Then came the chicken. 

Mike Stone of Prospect spent $700 on a charcoal grill called the Big Green Egg a year ago, and he's become a meat-cooking machine. 

"We've become grill fanatics just in the past year," said Stone, who tosses chicken, ribs, beef and pork on the egg-shaped smoker and lets them sit for hours. "Before all this, I really hadn't done any kind of true barbecue." 

But he's ready to test his skills by competing for the first time during the South Oldham Lions Club BBQ and Bluegrass Festival in Crestwood this weekend. 

Stone will be up against 27 people from six states. They'll start cooking Friday night and finish by noon Saturday. That's when a panel of 35 judges will taste their efforts. 

Contestants normally don't sell their food, but there will be vendors selling all sorts of barbecued meats during the two-day festival, which starts at 5 p.m. Friday. 

There also will be bluegrass music, arts and crafts vendors, inflatable slides for children and plenty of other foods, such as nachos and cheese, hamburgers and hot dogs. 

Tom Temple, who organizes the event, said he expects 3,000 to 5,000 people. 

The festival, in its fourth year, raises money for the South Oldham Lions Club, a 50-year-old service group that performs eye exams on children and buys eyeglasses for indigent people, among other projects. 

The cooks enjoy spending a night over a smoky grill, talking barbecue and making friends. 

"I want to go around and talk all I can and ask questions and actually learn more about the ins and outs of competing," said Dale Perry of Centerfield, another cook who is new to the competition. He said he has six or seven smokers at home. 

Perry said he'll bring four smokers and about 100 pounds of meat, and he'll end up spending $1,500 on the weekend. 

"I know, I'm bad," he said. "I'm like a little kid whenever I get into something." 

He hopes to win some money but admits: "I'll probably come in last." 

The winner receives $1,800 and gets to enter the American Royal Barbecue competition in Kansas City. 

"It would mean a lot to win anything against these kinds of people," Stone said. 

Even if he doesn't win, he said, he gets satisfaction out of grilling. 

"It's nice to be able to say, 'Yeah, I made that,' " he said. "Something about grilling feels -- maybe it's more manly. It's more acceptable for a guy. I like the things that cook overnight because when you get up early in the morning, it's just you. It's very quiet and still." 

Reporter Andrea Uhde can be reached at (502) 582-4663. 

Print this article | Go back


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 1, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> great little article.  i guess you got your 15 minutes.



   His first 15.  More to come.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 1, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":1ox051ha]great little article.  i guess you got your 15 minutes.



   His first 15.  More to come.[/quote:1ox051ha]

Yep!  That's more than I've ever gotten!  Well unless you consider the stellar podcast performance from me as part of the BBQ-4-U Comp Team.  If Bill TGG could have only been so lucky!!  :evillaugh:


----------



## DaleP (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting the link. Ive been running around spending moolah like crazy today. New pop up, lots of new spices to blend, ect. I did plug BBQ 4 U and TVWB but they didnt use it even though I gave all credit to both for helping me to get to this point. By the way, my wife is cool about all of this. She is a good one.

PS, My brother is tending the fie, my brother in law is the big guy in the back, me and my boy are wearing red.


----------



## Finney (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice article Dale.  You should have pushed your brother out of the way when they took that pic.

Larry, you're famous =D> .... or is that infamous?!?!? #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah I've tried to push BBQ4U, Rev Marvin's and Jack's comp team on several occasions, only to see my efforts on the editing room floor!
I'm like Kevin Costner in the Big Chill?


Anyone know what I'm talking about?  Bueller?  Good trivia there.


----------



## DaleP (Jun 2, 2006)

Nope Captain, you lost me on that one. By the way, im still packing but rain is pouring down now and looks like it will for at least half of the day. Should have spent more money on a better rain suit and a truck with a topper! It is hard to believe how much everything cost these days.


----------



## DaleP (Jun 4, 2006)

It was a blast. Met some great people, learned more than I ever thought possible, and blew it in what I thought would be my best entry "pork". There were 25 teams and my team ended up 21st.  Here are the results.
Over All Top Ten- 
1) Lotta Bull
2) Ba-B-Quau
3) Governors
4) Moonswinners
5) Pig Pak
6) Blind Rooster Seasonings
7) Egg & Family Stone "1st comp for this guy"
8) Double Bee BBQ
9) Hickory Flats
10) Ulcer Acres

Here are my results and excuses :razz: 
Chicken-15th, no excuse, I thought it was excellent
Ribs-14th, see above
Pork-24th, enhanced butts, stupidity, done way to quick.
Brisket- 21st, we need practice, taste ok but needs help 
Anything But- 10th, but we saw what others did, and we deserved 10th :razz:  

We have pics that will be put up soon. Met some great folks and only 1 @zz Hole. Only let down was pork.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds like a blast, 'cept for the @zz hole. :grin:  Most important, you guys learned a ton!  I'm sure you'll do _much_ better next time!   

Lookin' forward to the pics.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 4, 2006)

Dale sounds like a good time. Why do I get the feeling that the censor fairies were at work? Now that you’ve comped is there any advice you would like to share with those of us that are going to compete for the first time?


----------



## Finney (Jun 4, 2006)

Glad you had such a good time.  That's what really counts.  Trophies and money make it easier for the outsides to understand why you want to do it, but it's really just for the comradery and the love of BBQ.

Win or Lose, Good Job.  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 4, 2006)

BTW,  Kevin Costner was in the movie The Big Chill along with Kevin
Kline, Tom Berenger, Jeff Goldblum, Glenn Klose et al.  He played
Alex, the guy who comitted suicide.  It was Costners first big break.
They were going to show him in flashbacks.  However, the director
cut all his scenes out.  The only shot of him is the very beginning of
the movie when they show the mortician pulling a sleeve over his slashed wrist.

  Of course, he recovered and made millions.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 4, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> BTW,  Kevin Costner was in the movie The Big Chill along with Kevin
> Kline, Tom Berenger, Jeff Goldblum, Glenn Klose et al.  He played
> Alex, the guy who comitted suicide.  It was Costners first big break.
> They were going to show him in flashbacks.  However, the director
> ...


I never knew that, it's my wife's favorite movie.
Great piece of trivia Cap :!:


----------



## DaleP (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey Wittdog. If there is only one thing that I could have done before my first comp, it would take a judgeing class so I could find out what they are looking for in BBQ. My chicken was to die for, and my ribs were incredible. I knew our name was going to be called for one of them, but it didnt happen.
Some things I should have done:
1)Dont wait like an idiot  to get all of your meat. Thursday night at Sams we went to get butts and they were sold out. Couldnt get anything I liked, settled for enhanced which I hate. My butcher only sells enhanced butts for reasons I dont understand, but his ribs are good.

2) Stick to a plan. A guy I met at the comp talked me into wrapping my pork and it turned to mush. I never have wrapped before other than to hurry a cook up, and it bit me in the butt, so to speak. That was about the time the beer kicked in. 

3) Dont get drunk until you know you have your times set perfect. Especially dont get drunk your first comp. 

4) Practice practice practice. Keep all times logged, and stick to a strict schedule.

5) Learn to cook sweet comp Q. The guys next to us let me sample there chicken, which had a good but strong sweet flavor, and the skin was black. Black black, not sort of black but BLACK. :razz:  They didnt win 1st place but got called in the top 10. Great guys though. If you guys who made the black chicken read this, just wave the ribbon in front of my nose next time you see me and say ha ha. 

6) If the comp you get into has contest on Friday, try and enter just for practice. We had fun doing the "anything but" turn in.

Well I could go on and on but practice is what it takes. The weird part was that my team enjoyed the pressure of the turn ins more than anything. That was fun to us. I wish I could do another comp this weekend but it is expensive. There is a new pit coming to the Perry household too.   Just got to find the right one. We are hooked.

My wife came Saturday and helped on the peoples choice and she LOVED it. She wants me to try some more comps and she knows that I will need a tow behind or whatever I decide on as I enter more and more comps. Aint she sweet.  And if I had a 100 bottles of my sauce, I could have sold every one. And hats & tee shirts too. 
 One last thing. Dont be afraid to enter a comp for fear of failure. Hell, I feel like I won, and my team mates are stoked about doing another.


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

All good points Dale. =D>


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Dale. I can't wait to see what shows at your house next....My wife is like yours 100 percent behind me. I can't wait for Oinktoberfest. Thanks for all the great advice if you think of anything else let me know.


----------

